# Help with Manufacturer Specific Trouble Code P1345



## machine (Jul 7, 2000)

Can anyone tell me what trouble code P1345 means?

Scan tool is an OBD II scanner for '96 and up for GM Vechiles.

The reason I can't diaginous this code is because it is not a genenic (SAE) code, it is a Manufacturer Specific Code. The Manual only reads 851 codes when there is a possiblity of 40,001 codes.


----------



## 84'GMC4x4 (Oct 6, 2000)

does the tool manufacturer have a customer service # or a web site? they should be able to tell you what that code means.


----------



## machine (Jul 7, 2000)

I found out the code, it pertains to the distubutor sensor for crank and camshaft which are out of alingment. The distubutor has to be set with in 2 degress. I don't have the tools to do this so it going into the shop. Has anyone adjusted one before, remember it is 96, cant just turn the distubutor it has to line up perfectly.


----------

